# My Vivarium Plans/Blog



## qbvbsite (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey,
I'm planning on build a vivarium to house 1-2 crested geckos which will be viewable from 2 sides (its going to be a corner piece). My plans are to make it 6' high (2' for the cabinet, 6" for drainage layer/substrate, 3' living space, 6" for lighting top) x 20" wide x 20" deep (made it 20" x 20" to fit in the area). It will be made from plywood with the inside sealed with polyurethane/silicone. There will be 2 viewable sides (front and right) with a piece of lexon in each. On the back side I plan on making a feeding tube for the mist heads and light cord so that you don't see then running up the back (this tube will be covered with the rock wall). For the 2 sided rock wall I plan on using expanding form to build ledges, pots, and ramps then cover it will concrete (I'll make sure to soak in vinegar solution) and painting it with non toxic water based acrylic paint. The cabinet will be 2 selves (1 for the drainage bucket, and the other for mister and food). The drainage will be done from the bottom of the substrate layer with a bulkhead which will drain into the bucket. I plan on doing 2" of hydroton balls, 0.5" moss, 3.5" of organic soil (bio-active) for the drainage/substrate. I will also be staining the outside for looks. Please give me your thoughts and If I missed something let me know. I have attached an image of the layout described above. Once I start building I'll be making a step by step (for the most part) blog of it here so sub .

Thanks,

--James


----------



## qbvbsite (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey,
After playing with the measuring tape I think am gonna make the cabinet's only 18"... Making the whole structure on 5' 6" tall. Plus I may make the unit a little wider and deeper.. maybe 22" x 22" instead of 20" x 20"... Gonna make a little extra room moving a few things around.

--James


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks like a good plan so far, only a couple of points, firstly you'll need to go to great lengths to ensure it is sealed properly, i've just had to rip down my chameleon viv due to "100% waterproof glue" not actually being waterproof, which led to a leak while i was away on honeymoon. Therefore i've ordered glass to line the entire interior on cham cage mark 2  Secondly, you may want to look into putting ventilation lower down as well as at the top, if you just have vents at the top you won't get a whole lot of air circulation. Otherwise, looks great :2thumb:

Oh, and what mister system will you be using? I can personally recommend the mistking, bit more expensive than some others but outperforms them all IMO, worth its weight in gold!

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## qbvbsite (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey,
Thanks for the tip I plan on waterproofing as much as possible. I wont have a water feature so I don't think leaking will be a big issue but wood rot would be. Good call on the lower vents I'll add 4 vents (2 per side on the rock wall) which should help with the circulation. Would you put fans on the lower vents, upper vents or both? I do plan on purchasing the basic mistking set .

Updated Plans:










--James


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

If you're heating from the top you shouldn't need fans, as the air will rise and push out of the top vents and pull fresh air in the bottom. Love the amount of planning going into this


----------



## qbvbsite (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks Dave, I really like building things (especially the planing stage). It will be a nice summer project with minimal costs . Another question, if I'm using 4 CFL's will I need an additional heat source? what are the best temps for crested's? I know the humidity needs to be high/maintained (not sure on the cycle) and most posts say room temp is fine... but I'm assuming they do like a warm spots as well, and for the winter I'll probably need something to regulate the temp in the box correct? (room temp goes down to 64-68F.. with reg temp of 73-74F during the day).

--James


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Like kindred spirits :lol2: I love the planning stage, since thats usually the bit where everything is clear and neat in your head, before all the reality comes crashing down, mistakes left right and centre, mess everywhere, things not fitting, things i've forgotten, etc etc!!

I'd personally go with tubes rather than CFL's, you'll probably not need much in the way of additional heating, maybe a small basking lamp or preferably a ceramic heat emitter on a thermostat for a hot spot during the days, they like a nightime drop in temps. If you're worried you could always put a mat on one side to give a slightly warmer area during the nights.

Dave


----------



## qbvbsite (Jul 2, 2012)

Well did a the basic pricing on my set-up (minus stain, paint, plants, dirt, etc) and with the rock wall I'm probably looking at around $220 CAD. Below is the list of supplies/prices:

Vivarium
---------
1 x Acrylic Sheet - $59.99
2 x Plywood - $27.97
3 x Window/Door Framing - $0.99
2 x Knobs - $1.99
4 x Light Sockets - $4.98
1 x Vent/Top Screen - $10.45
4 x Door/Cabinet Hinges - $2.99
1 x Bulk Head (Aready Have)
1 x Drainage Tube (Already Have)
1 x Light Wiring (Already Have)
-----------------
*Total:* 165.21
*With Tax:* 186.68

Rock Wall
----------
2 x Expanding Foam - $7.99
1 x Concrete - $4.19
2 x Foam Backing - $3.75
-----------------
*Total:* 27.67
*with Tax:* 31.27

Thoughts on price/materials? did I miss anything?

--James


----------

